# My fire bellied toad tank build



## darrren (Sep 24, 2010)

Well i had this tank for my pacman but moved him out due to problems with the heating so i started messsing around with it and left it, then decided last night to finish it and use it for the 2 fire bellied toads i put a deposit on thisafternoon . So here it is and ill do a bit of a walk through talk through along the way, comments would much be appreciated, thanks.

Step 1
Well i started by buying the tank from pets at home which set me back 19.99, its actually and aquarium tank but it was a decent price and will do the job nicely. I then went to wilko and got some grout, pets at home for aquarium sealent and after ages looking everywhere for polystyrene i managed to find a good alternative in "the range". Its like a tough foam board with a coating on it and its sturdy but easy to cut to shape. All the bits so far cost around 35quid including the tank.

Step 2
Using the foam board measure the back and both sides of the tank and cut the foam according to size ( i had to use 2 parts for the back as the foam wasnt big enough) then using the aquarium sealent from pets seal the board to the back with a generous amount. Here's what it will look like when its done.
















As you do each piece you will need to weigh it down with somthing till the silicone goes tacky and holds or when you turn the tank to do the other side it will fall off. I just used an old iron ornament thing. Leave this to dry for 48 hours.
More updates as this progresses.


----------



## darrren (Sep 24, 2010)

Step 3.
Once the tank has dried for 48 hours get your tub of grout ( i got a tub for 8quid at wilko and used about a third) and a plastic card or grout spreader and start applying it to the sides. Its a bit gritty and takes some time but DO NOT SMOOTH IT OUT unless you want a smooth effect. I applied it in big slops to make sure it was very uneven and worked my way around the tank. I left this for a week to dry as it drys but stays a bit soft on the outside so needs to thouroughly dry.

Step 4.
Painting. I went to b and q and got the tester pots and a paintbrush. My main background colour was grey and the tester pots i bought had a sponge applicator (about 99p for a pot) and i used 2 pots to add the main layer of grey. Wiggling it around to get in the gaps.

Step 5.
Second layer paint. Once the grey dried after an hour i got the paintbrush dry and used the black pain and just brushed over everything lightly. By using a dry brush and going light it on puts paint on the raised edges and not in the groves greating a very nice rocky affect, this is what you will be left with.

























Step 6.
Varnish-Using a floor varnish give it 3 coats letting it dry in between coats, this will give it a waterproof protection.


----------



## darrren (Sep 24, 2010)

As ill be filling this with water ill be using aquarium sealents across the bottom edge and corners of the tank to make sure it doesnt absorb into the foam board behind and create a stink.

The next step
Start getting your bits ready while the tank dries 








Heres some gravel for the bottom, 6quid for 4kg and a mini buddah to go under water, i just wanted to get some stuff for now but ill be getting eco earth and moss and some nice wood i found also but it has to finish drying before i can put it in. Before i do this though ill add water for a week then tip it out to leach anything that leak into the water and it will come out with the water thats been left for a week.


----------



## darrren (Sep 24, 2010)

The lid.
For the lid i cut out a section of the top which was a bit fiddly as the lid is flimsy, and got myself some mesh from b and q. This was a little expensive at 7quid for a small square, and afterall im trying to build a budget tank that looks cool. I then used sealent to attach it to the lid. It looks a bit messy at the minute but it will be fine once it finished.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks good.

I only have one comment though. How strong is the lid. I have had a FBT push up a glass lid. And another which managed to squeeze itself down a gap on a plastic fish tank lid similar to use, but there was about a 1 inch lip down the side of the tank if that makes sense!


----------



## darrren (Sep 24, 2010)

i understand what you mean almost like a glass shelf if that makes sense?? i had these but i managed to get a stanley blade down behind them and remove them, if you look closely at the pics you can see the residue strip across the front of silicone. Ill be putting somthing ontop of the lid though like a heavy book or perhaps making a new lid altogether for it. Ive asked the lady if she can keep me a male and female because i plan on breeding them at some point, although the people who seen to me earlier in the day didnt have a clue so if they sell one or 2 in the meantime i hope they dont just take any old ones out of the tank and end up selling the female!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I only have one comment though. How strong is the lid. I have had a FBT push up a glass lid. And another which managed to squeeze itself down a gap on a plastic fish tank lid similar to use, but there was about a 1 inch lip down the side of the tank if that makes sense!


Yep, those lightweight lids are a pain- they crack and melt easily too! The only tank I still use the original lid on like that is (funnily enough) my hexagonal FBT tank- the light fitting is one of those 'angled' ones, holding a low-wattage bulb- I melted the screw holes with a hot skewer, and then melted lots of ventilation holes. For most of my Clearseal- style conventional tanks, I use their vivarium tops- which have their disadvantages, but are at least secure. The FBT tank is tall enough that climbing to that extent is not a real issue- and the light fitting weighs it down- but (apart from cost) I really don't understand why they supply most of their tanks with this inferior product.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

@Darren: Just saw the Buddha in your collected equipment- yay!:2thumb: Lots of people on here will hate me for this, but ever since Morgan first proposed it, I've wanted a Buddha in at least one Oriental set-up!:lol2:


----------



## darrren (Sep 24, 2010)

haha saw the fat little thing sat there and he was alot cheaper than most of it so i though yeh go on then youll look good sat in the water lol. not bad i think it was 2 or 3 quid from pets at home. ill keep updating this as i go along now. And hopefully ill have them breeding in a few months time.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

darrren said:


> haha saw the fat little thing sat there and he was alot cheaper than most of it so i though yeh go on then youll look good sat in the water lol. not bad i think it was 2 or 3 quid from pets at home. ill keep updating this as i go along now. And hopefully ill have them breeding in a few months time.


Hehehe. Poor old Morg got loads of :censor: for it, but I thought it looked fab:no1:.

I originally thought it would be good for mossy frogs, but it would be just as good with FBTs. If I ever get around to upgrading my FBT's to a bigger tank, a supplier near me does loads of statues in concrete- soaked in vinagar.then water, they should be safe. I usually like really 'naturallistic' tanks, but this idea really appeals!:lol2:


----------



## darrren (Sep 24, 2010)

so ron could you tell me how to tell the diff between a male and female fbt if you know?? All it is when i went earlier today to look at them the young girl and women in there said they didnt know the sex of em when i asked but said i need a deposit as i gotta finished my tank, and they said they sold 8 since last week and theres a good chance these will go. So when i went back thisafternoon to put the deposit down there was a different women and i asked her the same and she picked them up and said its 1 female and 3 males so i asked her to keep those 2 and made a point of asking again before i left. im just worried if that young girl is there in the week which chances are she will be and sombody goes to buy 1 or 2, she may just grab whichever 2 from there and end up selling my female. So at least by having an idea of the difference in both i can look myself before i leave with them.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Just because you may get a boy and girl doesnt mean they will be interested. I had 2 boys and 1 girls (only worked out from who was calling) and the boys prefered the company of each other than her if you catch my drift :whistling2:


----------



## darrren (Sep 24, 2010)

i get you. funny that i remember when i was kid going down the pond and picking a frog out on a stick and there was one ontop of it and another ontop of that! well im going to give it a go anyway, ive always been fascinated with frogs and had the tadpoles since i was a kid but now recently got into the reptile scene and getting things like pacmans and stuff. Well ive had a look and all i can seem to find is that females have a larger middle toe and the spots are "longer".


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

darrren said:


> so ron could you tell me how to tell the diff between a male and female fbt if you know?? All it is when i went earlier today to look at them the young girl and women in there said they didnt know the sex of em when i asked but said i need a deposit as i gotta finished my tank, and they said they sold 8 since last week and theres a good chance these will go. So when i went back thisafternoon to put the deposit down there was a different women and i asked her the same and she picked them up and said its 1 female and 3 males so i asked her to keep those 2 and made a point of asking again before i left. im just worried if that young girl is there in the week which chances are she will be and sombody goes to buy 1 or 2, she may just grab whichever 2 from there and end up selling my female. So at least by having an idea of the difference in both i can look myself before i leave with them.


It's *never* easy, and most of us seem to end up with mostly males- that's ok though, 'cos they are just as happy:lol2: In theory, females are larger, and slightly plumper, males are smaller and slimmer, with thicker forearms and darker swellings on their hands to grab the female. In practice, most available FBTs seem to be male, and will grab *anything*.


----------



## darrren (Sep 24, 2010)

hmmm im really hoping to have a female. She definatly had one there though she was trying to point out teh differences to me.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

darrren said:


> hmmm im really hoping to have a female. She definatly had one there though she was trying to point out teh differences to me.


Well, good luck with that- but be prepared for the fact that you may have to deal with Gay Liberation in your own home!:lol2:


----------



## darrren (Sep 24, 2010)

what about filters now?? i know you said you dont use one that you just do 25% water changes but as my water is going to fill most of my tank and its going to be gravel piled up on one side i think it may be best to get one. Are the ones from pets at home ok??


----------



## darrren (Sep 24, 2010)

I just got myself a Fluval U1 filter for £20 at the local garden centre nearly 10quid cheaper than everywhere else. I thought id get the filter just to benefit my frogs really and give them the best water quality i can. Anybody know if this filter is any good?? i read a few reviews, its also suppost to be good for shallow water as you can lay it on its side. I will get some more photos up in a week or two when the tank is starting to look the part.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

darrren said:


> I just got myself a Fluval U1 filter for £20 at the local garden centre nearly 10quid cheaper than everywhere else. I thought id get the filter just to benefit my frogs really and give them the best water quality i can. Anybody know if this filter is any good?? i read a few reviews, its also suppost to be good for shallow water as you can lay it on its side. I will get some more photos up in a week or two when the tank is starting to look the part.


I used the previous model for a while in my fbt set up and the new U series is meant to be better so i'm guessing it will be fine. 
Looking good :2thumb:


----------



## darrren (Sep 24, 2010)

i notice your in cardiff mate. where abouts did you get your fire bellied toads?? Do you have any females


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

darrren said:


> i notice your in cardiff mate. where abouts did you get your fire bellied toads?? Do you have any females


I need to update my sig :lol2: I only got 2 now one of which I'm pretty sure is a female as it has pretty small front arms. I got 1(female I think) from Dragon reptiles in Radyr but I got 2 others from Cardiff reptile centre that I felt sorry for but one has since escaped.
Are you from Cardiff then?


----------



## darrren (Sep 24, 2010)

Im from up by cwmbran mate just outside newport if you know where that is but desperate to geta female. I should have faith in the lady who said she'd keep em but as they wre all in the same tank i got thoughts of sombody going in and one of the other assistants just grabbing any old frog out but im going to ring em tomorow just to remind them:lol2:. i do spend alot of time in cardiff though shopping,gigs and all the rest,cardiff bay especially love it there lol


----------

